

Visual.ly: The Future of Data-Based Infographics - ChrisArchitect
http://eagereyes.org/blog/2011/visually-the-future-of-data-based-infographics

======
ChrisArchitect
wow, this really opened my eyes up to the real interesting stuff at Visual.ly.
None of this was apparent to me at launch a few days ago, nor when I signed up
recently.

"This is Disruptive Technology" ha, nice heading.

